# With the colder weather do you go outside less?



## Jenna1960 (Oct 20, 2018)

I try not to, and I have a lot of errands to run, but I find myself wanting to go back in quickly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2018)

No, now with the cooler fall weather I'm going outdoors more than I did in the summertime, I really hate the heat, am happiest with 60s and 70s.  Besides my errands or outside yard work, I've been taking my dog for an extra walk these days, he seems to enjoy a break from the hot weather too.


----------



## Jenna1960 (Oct 20, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> No, now with the cooler fall weather I'm going outdoors more than I did in the summertime, I really hate the heat, am happiest with 60s and 70s.  Besides my errands or outside yard work, I've been taking my dog for an extra walk these days, he seems to enjoy a break from the hot weather too.



I wish it was 60s and 70s for me!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 20, 2018)

Jenna1960 said:


> I try not to, and I have a lot of errands to run, but I find myself wanting to go back in quickly.



I go out more.
All winter.
Otherwise the white whales will get the best of me







can't have that






seriously, it's not a choice

gotta stay on top of the white stuff before it gets on top of me






after that, in the cabin, getting warm is the treat


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 20, 2018)

I like to be outside more when it's cold.   Heat and humidity run me inside.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2018)

Autumn cold, love it. Extra dog walks.
Winter's ice and snow, not so much.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm a life long walker,walking 8 blocks to work for 27yrs,I'm use to all types of weather. The only time it bothers me if its a cold,damp rainy day can feel it in my partial right knee
The only time in winter I won't go outside if the windchill is 10 below,the winds are over 25mph Sue


----------



## Don M. (Oct 21, 2018)

Mid/upper 60's during the day, and mid 40's at night is my kind of weather.  If it's not raining, I'm outdoors several hours during the day, and loving it.  I'm always glad when Jan/Feb passes.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 21, 2018)

I tend to get out more as the summer heat leaves.  Those summer temps when combined with high humidity are deadly as far as comfort goes.  And in reality, how tough is the winter for those of us who are retired.  We don't have to get out on snowy or icy roads for the most part and streets and highways are cleaned up in good time (in states that have the equipment and are prepared for winter) unless you are really out in the boonies. 

Maybe I'd see it differently if I lived inland but during most winters, here on the coast we don't usually see much heavy, lasting snow.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

Not a chance. I go outside no matter what the weather and hopefully always will. My health and well being depend  on me going outside and often. Plus there are dogs to be walked. Leaves to be raked , picked up and burned, wood to be chopped, weed to be harvested, gardens to be put to bed, Christmas lights to put up before it snows, gutters to be cleaned, dog poop to be picked up, as well as a variety of other things all before the snow comes. 
Then there will be pumpkins to be thrown out, snow to be snovelled etc. 

There are always things to do that require us to go outdoors and sometimes it’s cold :shrug: and we still do it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 21, 2018)

*​When I was working, I had no choice to go out daily. But now, yes, I find myself combining errands so I do not need to go out as often.  But I do try to make myself still go out as often as I can. Just to be outside the house.*


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 21, 2018)

Jenna1960 said:


> I try not to, and I have a lot of errands to run, but I find myself wanting to go back in quickly.



No. No matter how cold it is I have to get outside.  I live in an apartment and you can only take so much before you go starkers.

Just dress warm.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 21, 2018)

I probably go out less because I hate the wind,especially if it is icy cold. I live in a very windy area. Besides that ,the dead of winter is when I do all my saved up projects. I will go out in the winter for a long walk if it is very still, after new fallen snow, and all you can hear is your own heart beat and the crunch of the snow as you walk.  Fall and spring I practically live outside.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Oct 28, 2018)

Nooooo, definitely go outside more, wayyyy more, Florida here.


----------



## bingo (Oct 28, 2018)

we take the little dawgs to the park everyday...no matter


----------



## connect1 (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm slowing down on the outside stuff and having more indoor projects to work on.
The main thing outside right now is raking leaves.


----------

